# Angeln/Camping in Holland



## Carp&Esox (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein richtig gutes Angelrevier mit angrenzendem Campingplatz in Holland empfehlen?
am besten irgendwo im Grenzgebiet.
Ich möchte Mitte Mai mit 4 Freunden Campen und Angeln gehen und bis auf mich hat keiner einen Fischereischein also demnach auch ein gewässer an dem keiner erforderlich ist ;-)

Vielen Dank
Petri


----------



## CKBW (18. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln/Camping in Holland*

Hallo erstmal, 
um in Holland zun angeln müsst ihr alle einen Vispas haben, den könnt ihr da in jedem Angelladen kaufen, der Deutschen Fischereischein interresiert da keinen, guck mal auf die Seite: 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/  da findet ihr alle nützlichen Informationen. 

Das mit nem Campingplatz im Grenzgebiet ist etwas schwierieger, dazu müsstest du uns sagen wo du wohnst, aber in Maastricht gibt es einige Campingplätze direkt and der Maas.

Mfg 
Christian


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln/Camping in Holland*

Hallo!

Guckst du hier Rhederlaag.nl!

Einmal hin alles drin!!!

Gruß
Walleyehunter69|wavey:


----------



## crocodile (18. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln/Camping in Holland*

Viel Erfolg, und immer schön beachten...

In der Zeit vom 1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai * ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:

    Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
    Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe),
    Schlachterzeugnissen,
    Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der       Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm,
    totem Köderfisch


----------



## Carp&Esox (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln/Camping in Holland*

Vielen Danke schonmal für die Tipps..
Ich komme aus dem Mannheimer Raum..

:vik:


----------



## HAPE-1909 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln/Camping in Holland*



crocodile schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, und immer schön beachten...
> 
> In der Zeit vom 1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai * ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:
> 
> ...





Bist du dir ganz sicher?
Ich meine nämlich, das es ab diesem Jahr erlaubt ist, mit Würmern zu fischen!


----------



## crocodile (19. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln/Camping in Holland*

Ja, stimmt, jetzt habe ich s auch gelesen:

Sperrzeit Ködersorten
(Artikel 6, Reglement voor binnenvisserij 1985, Regeling vervroegde opening visseizoen) Änderung steht zum 1. März 2012 bevor! 

allerdings nichts näheres gefunden dazu. ?


----------



## pinguin0805 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln/Camping in Holland*

war schonmal jemand in der nähe bei alkmar fischen und könnte mir gute adressen geben zum bootsverleih und camping?


----------

